# I am looking for an inflatable pillow that fit my pack



## Basecare (Jan 28, 2018)

While looking for a perfect inflatable pillow for a trip. I found this article https://www.toolazine.com/necessary-things-for-camping/very helpful, but I'm still looking for more options.


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

I am finding the same thing. The dept store just had an inflatable mattress.

replacement social security card same day


----------



## horeakaii (Mar 25, 2020)

BTW, how was your search so far? I have been using my bag as my pillow during campings and it kinda cramps my clothes a lot!



Commercial Vacuum Sealer


----------



## blackpanther (May 14, 2020)

I have my travel pillow the one that you could put around the neck but it's inflatable to I just fold it when I don't use it.


----------



## coveterh (May 13, 2020)

You can order one on Amazon. I got a Suited Nomad Ultralight Inflatable Pillow. It's very comfortable. Its design offers a head, neck and lumbar support.


----------



## billingsdrywall (Jun 12, 2020)

I love backpacking, and finding the right equipment is vital!
www.billingsdrywallcompany.com


----------



## Tplife (Nov 27, 2017)

We have a large and medium ThermaRest set of pillows that compress down to a very small space. Their quality and construction mean they still provide a comfortable pillow - and they are both 25+ years old.


----------



## lucabbedirectory (Dec 17, 2020)

Basecare said:


> While looking for a perfect inflatable pillow for a trip. I found this article https://www.toolazine.com/necessary-things-for-camping/very helpful, but I'm still looking for more options.


Nice website! I really miss camping but due to the pandemic, my family must stay at home. Best US Biz


----------



## goingtentcamping (Jun 12, 2020)

Check out these camping pillows. https://tentescapes.com/inflatable-camping-pillow/


----------

